# Golf 2 GTD from Poland



## 1 6 D (Jan 22, 2009)

Hi everyone
My car is golf 2 GTD from 1991, engine is 1,6 TD with IC(code SB) , I'm trying to make it US look. When I buy it, there was only power windows and A/C. Now there is more stuff in it:
-black sport leather seats
-whole black interior (roof, door panels)
-MFD navigation
-steering wheel,shift knob from mk3
-Audi TT pedals
-power mirrors
-shortshifter
-rear KAMEI spoiler
-not completed Westmoreland with Hella lamps (smoked myself) 
-rear US lamps
-front lamps washing system
-GTI bumpers
-dash from Jetta US
-not completed air ride
-US seatbelts

Whole thing in bigger part I make myself. In air ride I use KONI adjustable coils at all wheels, at front Rubena bags and on rear Sachs bags.
And now some photos:
     

Upper grill is not mine:
  
Front Hella's:
     

AIR:
                                                
Working air, old film: http://www.youtube.com/watch?g...jly_g

If I will find more photos of course I will post them here
Sorry for my English.










_Modified by 1 6 D at 11:49 AM 2-15-2009_


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: Golf 2 GTD from Poland (1 6 D)*

Wow, thats a lot of custom work!
what is that compressor originally from?
and can you shorten the rear shocks at all? they look tall.


----------



## 1 6 D (Jan 22, 2009)

Compressor is from Opel Omega from nivomat, I have two of them, but they are not so good for 30 litre tank, I want a smaller tank. My KONI are shorter 50 mm, I read this from model number, rear cannot be lower because if I want lower I have to cut some parts under the car. Now I have 1 cm spare from rear axle to floor, there is to much modyfications to make it lower at rear, front will be ready in this month I think.
This is old photo without pressure, front have -80 Weitec spring on my KONIs:


What do you think about this wheel?


----------



## Stan Marsh (Feb 20, 2005)

*FV-QR*

those wheels can look awesome or bad, what are the specs on them? are you gonna try to tuck them or what? I think that wheel would look hot sitting right at the edge of the fender maybe just barely tucking the lip.


----------



## 1 6 D (Jan 22, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Stan Marsh)*

I think to polish them. It's 15" size and 5,5" width only, with tire 175/55R15 looks not bad I think. Black steel wheels on photos are original 13" with 165/55R13 tire.

EDIT:
Some photo
   



_Modified by 1 6 D at 12:33 AM 2-15-2009_


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: (1 6 D)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1 6 D* »_

What do you think about this wheel?


awesome wheels!!!!


----------



## 79RabbitDSL (Mar 26, 2003)

*Re: Golf 2 GTD from Poland (1 6 D)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1 6 D* »_Hi everyone
My car is golf 2 GTD from 1991, engine is 1,6 TD with IC(code SB) , I'm trying to make it US look. 

Funny, The Euro guys want to look NA








Sick Car, I have always loved those GTD's. Too bad they never made it over here...


----------



## 1 6 D (Jan 22, 2009)

*Re: Golf 2 GTD from Poland (79RabbitDSL)*

In europe US look is not NA








BTW my wheels are made by Centra, it's not the same wheel which was on Stout project


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: Golf 2 GTD from Poland (1 6 D)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1 6 D* »_In europe US look is not NA








BTW my wheels are made by Centra, it's not the same wheel which was on Stout project

NA means North American


----------



## 1 6 D (Jan 22, 2009)

Sorry, I mistake meaning. I want to say that in Europe US look is not normal thing.


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: (1 6 D)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1 6 D* »_
What do you think about this wheel?


they look like ...ATS pepperpots...or omni wheels







love 'em


_Modified by diive4sho at 11:56 AM 2-15-2009_


----------



## 1 6 D (Jan 22, 2009)

*Re: (diive4sho)*

It's not ATS, it's Centra


----------



## Stan Marsh (Feb 20, 2005)

*FV-QR*

ATS or Centra, doesnt matter, they look proper on a MKII. I actually dont like them on MKI's something about them just makes them look more at home on a MKII.


----------



## K I L L E R (Aug 19, 2008)

*Re: Golf 2 GTD from Poland (79RabbitDSL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *79RabbitDSL* »_
Funny, The Euro guys want to look NA








Sick Car, I have always loved those GTD's. Too bad they never made it over here... 

No, no no... funny its NA Guys want to look Euro














And even poor version, like C








Golf is sick... that black on photo in first post, becouse its mine







And that red its ok http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







Most rare Golf I ever seen http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Centra looks bad, bether will be BBS, even RM with 1" lip










_Modified by K I L L E R at 2:56 AM 2-16-2009_


----------



## 1 6 D (Jan 22, 2009)

Thanks for comments 
Some new photos of air:


----------



## 1 6 D (Jan 22, 2009)

New parts to front air:
 

Model of front bags, not good scale











_Modified by 1 6 D at 5:23 PM 2-25-2009_


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: (1 6 D)*

wow.. thats might awesome..
I ran cylinders in the rear to get low.. i didnt spend to much time on the front then i sold the car and got a mk5.. if you dont drive every day or rear far i would look in to going that route


----------



## 1 6 D (Jan 22, 2009)

New photo of front, welded Konis, tomorrow I will give them to regenaration.


----------



## 1 6 D (Jan 22, 2009)

Almost ready front.


----------



## 1 6 D (Jan 22, 2009)

There was few updates:

Bigger front brakes and bigger brake pump


Porsche Cookie Cutters:


----------



## glifahrenheitcameron (Sep 14, 2011)

Kewl opcorn:


----------

